# Favorite thing about wine making?



## sangwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

What's your favorite thing about making wine? Is it the process? The learning? The finished product? The sharing with friends? The drinking buzz? The inner scientist perhaps? 


I know it's a combination of everything that makeswine makingso joyful, but is there one thing above all that really stands out for you? Maybe it changes?


I'm so pumped about the endless possiblities right now. I've been collecting recipes of all the different wines I want to try. I spent close toan hour in thetea aisle atthe grocery store earlier today just thinking about all the various meads I can make! Every time I go shopping now I'm always on the lookout for fruits and juices that I can ferment.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2007)

Absolutely, positively the finished product, but do like having them going. As to the inner scientist



!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 23, 2007)

I actually like making it more than drinking it. I do enjoy sipping it but the art behind creating the final product is what interests me the most.


Smurfe


----------



## Waldo (Jan 24, 2007)

I pretty much enjoy equally each facet, from creating the recipe to sharing the finished product. I guess in reality my "mad scientist" is dominant as I do enjoy the "what if I did this instead"


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 24, 2007)

I like giving it away, I drink my beer most often, not much of a wine drinker.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 24, 2007)

I like all aspects of it - the thinking, the doing, the sharing and the satisfaction of having done it myself.






Least liked part of it? The used bottle label cleaning(with those stubborn labels).


----------



## masta (Jan 24, 2007)

I truly enjoy drinking wine as much as I do making it and I am obsessed with the science part about it (like you all didn't know that). I am always trying to learn more and and not just how to do it but why you do it.


I really do get great satisfaction in helping others who share the same passion for this as I do.


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm with Masta about the the drinking.
However, I do run to the carboy about every five minutes to check on the bubbles and the plock plock plock of the fermentation process.


----------



## Fly boy (Jan 24, 2007)

I like the whole process and drinking the results is a real reward of accomplishment. I am surprised the whole process is as easy as it is. I wished I had studied chemistry more to understand the how and why of the process. Really great process and great people on this forum.


----------



## Michael Vino (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with Masta. I enjoy the finished product as well as the process of wine making; I may lean a bit stronger on the making portion. In fact this hobby has hooked me fast and I want to get a second carboy, a carboy heater, another couple of selections started and have been reading like a “mad scientist”.



I also find my self spending more time at this site........


----------



## scotty (Jan 24, 2007)

It is a fascinating hobby. At firt i thought it was not going to be interesting.
Im reading brew chem 101 now. I started reading it a few months back but it made little sense at that time.
Right now the endless amount to learn is first then the actuall process is next.


Watching the foam and bubbles is exiting though((What is happening to me???? foam and bubbles exiting!!!



)))


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 24, 2007)

There's something to be said about all the attention from family and friends too!


----------



## scotty (Jan 24, 2007)

sangwitch said:


> There's something to be said about all the attention from family and friends too!




Do you mean the suggestions that you attend an AA meeting?????


----------



## Coaster (Jan 24, 2007)

For me it's the popping of the cork and enjoying the finished product. We have a fire pit in the back yard and so far (until the last couple of weeks) a warm winter. We could start the fire, pop a cork, and sit back and enjoy; sometime with friends, sometimes by ourselves, sometimes just me alone.


Cleaning bottles with labelshas to be my least favorite and second to least favorite aspect of the hobby/addiction (it's a close third too). Sometimes I'd rather buy new bottles than scrape old ones.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 24, 2007)

I like doing it......because I can.

I think I like most growing the fruits, then the harvest and making the wine....admiring it on the shelves and then you get to drink it and share it with friends....

IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow! That's a tough one, sang! 

I love the smell, sound, and feel of working yeast! I also love the entire creative end of it. Making good wine and then making it look good is important to me. I love being able to share what I do with friends and family.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2007)

My least favorite part is going to make it and finding out I'm 1 ingredient short!






*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 24, 2007)

I like to tinkerwith things. Never could follow a recipe either. I think I made one kit per instruction so far and it's the one I like least. warning : do this at your own risk. A little extra oak here, maybe a tea bag with a Chardonnay, the limits are endless.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 24, 2007)

I like the way it always gives me something to look forward to. And it is always different too. I'm still learning all the aspects of the finer points like the chemistry involved and why things happen the way they do.
I love to make the labels.
I love giving it away.
I love sitting around my table with my daughter and friends opening one bottle after another having a good time.
I love it mostly because of all the friends i have made.
and I just plain out love wine!!!! Ramona


----------



## daveb50 (Jan 24, 2007)

After much worrying and a little laboring, enjoying something that I made myself, and knowing that it is really good.
Dave


----------



## OilnH2O (Jan 24, 2007)

I think everyone has said something I agree with! 


It is hard to pick one thing, but the thrill you get, after you give someone elsea glass of something you've made... then they give you one of those looks that says "YOU made this? It's guuuddd!"


----------



## Bill B (Jan 24, 2007)

Ditto to all. I do enjoy helping others just starting out. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## zember311 (Feb 1, 2008)

I am into the science behind it, everytime I open the lid or look into the jug, all I can think is that there are billions and billions of LIVE living things moving around, eating up and reproducing and yadda yadda yadda.


Everytime I go to tend to the wine, Heather always says 


" off to your petting zoo ? "


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2008)

Heather? Funny, I dont remember seeing a picture of heather or you for that matter!


----------



## zember311 (Feb 1, 2008)

wade said:


> Heather? Funny, I dont remember seeing a picture of heather or you for that matter!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was either a real bad night or 

 i hope or should i just insert foot in mouth right about now!


----------



## zember311 (Feb 1, 2008)

no no, thats a phot of my neighbor


----------



## zember311 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2008)

Look like a great couple, still worried about your neighbor though!


----------

